# 2012 Autotrail Cheiftain



## Gill.Ward (Dec 11, 2020)

We are in the process of buying our first motorhome, it's the Autotrail Cheiftain with the high bed. Please could anyone tell me what size the back bed is? Will a standard double or king size sheet and bedding fit? TIA


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

There’s an Autotrail Owners Group on Facebook, if you use FB that group has loads of Chieftain owners that would certainly be able to help with this or any other query.

Good luck and welcome to MHF.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Standard double bed linen will fit just fine, it’s just a pain to fit it! 

Andy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Standard double bed linen will fit just fine, *it's just a pain to fit it!*
> 
> Andy


Indeed! I keep hoping someone will come up with an easy way to do this.

I always end up with an impression of the wall cupboards on my forehead!


----------

